#ubuntu-us-mn 2009-12-29
<Takyoji> So apparently my poor brother has pretty much had it with his Vista laptop due to lack of performance, that he's had me assist him with choosing between certain HP laptop models (with Windows 7 obviously) which he bought at Best Buy today. I've setup the system (AMD 64-bit dual-core 2.4GHz processor, 4GB RAM, 500GB storage, etc) and it doesn't seem all that different from his original laptop.
<Takyoji> And to additionally make his wife "happy", he would hand down his current laptop to her (which is several years newer). But she doesn't want his original laptop at all due to being slow, and apparently both of them have noticed her laptop (which was his first laptop, and currently runs Ubuntu 9.04) operates a lot faster than his original laptop at even tasks like simply opening a picture and so forth. xP
<Takyoji> and while it seems as if he just wants her rid of Ubuntu or something, as if it's a plague or something, even though he himself dislikes his original laptop with Vista. xP
<Takyoji> It'll be interesting to see how this all turns out...
<Takyoji> Anyone know of a decent NAS?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: sure, the one you build yourself.
<h00k> Brittany(significant other)'s family has a new machine that is dualbooting Win7 and Karmic, after Windows Updates, it's overwriting part grub, I'm going to assume it has to do with Restore Points or something
<h00k> :(
<h00k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/482757
<ubot3`> Malone bug 482757 in grub2 "Grub loading. The symbol ' ' not found. Aborted. Press any key..." [Undecided,New]
<h00k> It's really annoying to have to have them boot from a USB drive and reinstall grub that way.
<mr_steve> I've got a new netbook coming.. *glee*
<h00k> mr_steve: what one?
<mr_steve> Acer Aspire One, AOD250-something
<h00k> Ah, cool.
<mr_steve> Yeah, I needed something with better battery than this old clunker for school. It's got the six-cell battery
<mr_steve> Now I'll be testing out Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<h00k> I use it on my EEE and I love it
<mr_steve> i hear good things. A 1024x600 screen is definitely gonna take a little getting used to
<d3jake> Yay! Minnesotan folk!
<jenkinbr> :D
<d3jake> Nice to know that there are those in the community who cam help me that would have half a chance to actually be able to meet....
<d3jake> Anyhow.. to the task at hand.
<d3jake> I run an older version of Kubuntu, simply because it works, and I don't want to mess with it, but this computer is a laptop and I've always had issues allowing a second monitor connect to it and allow me to duplicate my desktop to the second monitor or projector, or to add a second monitor.
<d3jake> Any FAQs or tips to troubleshoot the issue?
<jenkinbr> what version of kubuntu?
<d3jake> Uhh.... I wish I remembered... I think there's some command to pull it up....
<d3jake> I think... 6.10
<d3jake> possibly 7.10
<jenkinbr> d3jake: run this in a terminal window: "cat /etc/issue"
<d3jake> My mistake: Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<d3jake> But using KDE, of course.
<d3jake> The laptop is a Compaq NC6000
<jenkinbr> aw, cool :)
<jenkinbr> lemmi look
<d3jake> Cool? O.o
<jenkinbr> it's still supported, so that's good :)
<d3jake> Ohh, that's what the LTS means, right?
<jenkinbr> d3jake, yep
<jenkinbr> LTS = Long Term Support
<d3jake> Nice!
<jenkinbr> d3jake, my googleing isn't turning much up
<d3jake> That's the problem... I've encountered the same problem.
<d3jake> This coming semester it may come in handy that I be able to connect my laptop to a projector, but I really don't want to boot into Windows to do that if I can help it...
<jenkinbr> i wouldn't either
<d3jake> On campus they have us install a service on Windows before they'll let us access the internet... The annoyign part is that they want our Windows completely updated otherwise we're not allowed to connect :/
<jenkinbr> campus is lame :/
<jenkinbr> windows only, most of the time :(
<jenkinbr> On the bright side, my local community college sysadmins run linux :)
<d3jake> hehe
<d3jake> Which college(s)?
<d3jake> Century? MCTC? North Hennepin?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2009-12-30
<tonyyarusso> jenkinbr: btw, 'cat /etc/issue' is pretty much deprecated in favor of 'lsb_release -a' for that particular purpose.  (Still works, but the former is "better".)
<jenkinbr> you mean the latter?
<tonyyarusso> um, yes
<jenkinbr> because /etc/issue is modified easily, isn't it?
<jenkinbr> or does it get re-written every boot?
<tonyyarusso> I don't really remember the reasoning.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2009-12-31
<tonyyarusso> Hey h00k, sparklehistory, Takyoji, and anyone else with a moment - could you glance over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TonyYarusso and list any of the things you notice that are outdated / not accurately reflecting most current status?
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Well, you're not attending St. Paul College and Hennepin Tech anymore, are you?
<sparklehistory> You should add this channel to the list of places you normally hang out online
<sparklehistory> The ubuntu letter PDF isn't current anymore (File not found)
<sparklehistory> Your googling logs link also doesn't work
<sparklehistory> Your most recent opportunity to hand out CDs probably wasn't your Tent ConEd class
<sparklehistory> Your link to your blog posts about FOSS still goes to your Xanga
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Do you want me to keep going?
<tonyyarusso> sure
<sparklehistory> I'm not sure if the "Things to come" and "Things to do someday" sections are current, they seem pretty good to me but you might want to add things.
<sparklehistory> You're not still running Edgy and Fiesty are you? (Under Linux and Me)
<sparklehistory> And from the setup in your room I'm guessing you should add to or modify the "My System" part.
<sparklehistory> Also you might want to add some stuff about the other experience you've had with Paradiddle and your church and stuff like that.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Also, you might want to check out the guy in -offtopic who's spamming
<mr_steve> Howdy fellas
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-02
<Alpha_Cluster> hello all
<Takyoji__> Hello
<Takyoji__> Been a while since you've been on
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-03
<Takyoji__> Anyone know the difference between TeX and LaTeX?
<AlphaCluster> there really isnt anymore
<AlphaCluster> LaTeX is just the modern version of TeX really
<Takyoji__> ahh
<AlphaCluster> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TeX
<Takyoji__> Anyone know of a simple MTU optimizer tool for Windowz?
<Alpha_Cluster> MTU?
<Takyoji__> Maximum Transmission Unit
<Takyoji__> It's something you rarely have to deal with.
<Takyoji__> It's how big a packet can be.
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh
<Alpha_Cluster> ive never messed with networking stuff in windows >.<
<Takyoji__> If the packets are too big for the network to handle, each packet gets split, and thus decreases the performance
<Alpha_Cluster> i understand that
<Takyoji__> I think you only really deal with it with dial-up or GPRS connections or something
<Takyoji__> and when you don't have a router or something that can't automatically just detect the MTU from the device before it.
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah
<Takyoji__> There's "FINALLY FAST!" that basically just changes the MTU value; but very misadvertised and almost scandalistic and bloated in a way
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Takyoji__> It's commercial that has a Mac BSoDing. :P
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah iknow
<Alpha_Cluster> i actually found a good blog post awhile back about the registery hacks it does
<Takyoji__> I'd be curious of reading such.
<Takyoji__> The company also has a terrible rating on Web of Trust for any of their products.
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Takyoji__> Someone was just asking me if the product was fine (few minutes ago)
<Alpha_Cluster> i hope you game them the warning its more damaging then good?
<Alpha_Cluster> omg i HATE this router!!!
<Takyoji__> Pretty much
<Alpha_Cluster> http://alphacluster.wordpress.com/2009/02/05/finallyfast-actually-shown-to-do-nothing/
<Takyoji__> Tweak your link on the page, as it goes down to the comments part of the page (just remove anything after the ampersand)
<Alpha_Cluster> oh thanks whoops its been like that sense February >.<
<Alpha_Cluster> fixed :) and thanks again :)
